# A+ Slingshots BB shooter



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I noticed my 7/16" steel bearings havnt had much action for awhile so I dug around my arsenal and found this a+ bb shooter that hasn't been used for awhile. This was one of my first purchases from the a+ website after I got into hunting with his ps2 model. I was so impressed by this pocketable slingshot that a ordered a few more in other exotic woods. I made a double tapered bandset out of pure latex that I rarely use(but it's great stuff)and started shooting. My love for this A+ model was recaptured. Perry makes excellent slingshots! This slingshot is an absolute joy to shoot. It's very comfortable to shoot, the feel while shooting it is very positive even though it's a small slingshot your able to get a strong grip on it which is great for accuracy. The design is well thought out. There is a "pinky" hole that I slip my ring finger into and my middle finger comfortably wraps around the "waist" of the slingshot and my thumb and finger wrap the forks so there is a lot of contact and leverage with the grip so I could pretty much use as powerful of bands that I want. I closed my session shooting big 9/16" steel ball bearings. This was my edc slingshot for today. Barely noticeable in the pocket. I caught a squirrel with this once. I think I'll order another when I can.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I didnt realize how bad of a picture I took. I didnt know I was going to write a review otherwise I wouldve trimmed the rubber and polished the slingshot. This one spent some time in my pocket awhile back because of how comfortable it is to carry, thats when I snatched up a squirrel with single tapered therabandgold.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Not a bad picture at all; how neatly trimmed does a pocket carry in-use slingshot need to be anyway? 

This is a slingshot I saw on the A+ website and never gave a second thought to.

It's one that I looked at, thought "no way I could have a consistent grip on that", and went on.

Your description of how you hold it made me go back to the A+ website and look again, with that information in mind.

I get it now. I'll be ordering one of these beauties.

I currently have a handful of slingshots, all purchased very recently after returning to the hobby/addiction after over 40 years away.

One of the hardest things for me until I get experience with a lot of different slingshots is to look at a picture of a slingshot and imagine what it would be like to use it or how it would fit in the hand or even how big/small it actually is.

Unfortunately a picture of a slingshot in some beauty pose is usually all you get.

A simple description like you just gave makes a world of difference in my understanding of this slingshot that 50 pictures of beauty poses could never give.

I wish there were local stores where you could find a selection of different types of slingshots, hold them in your hand, and see for yourself what they actually feel like.

Or maybe videos that actually show the slingshots from different angles actually being held in somebody's hand. With so many slingshots that look interesting to me I find that I'm searching for descriptions/pictures/videos like that but instead it's either the slingshot in a beauty pose or 5 minutes of a can getting hit.

Ok, off the soapbox now, but amazed how little it took to turn a "no way I'm buying that" slingshot into a must buy.

Thanks!
Mark.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

This is also one of the first slingshots I purchased. I usually take it with me when I travel for work so I can still do some shooting in the hotel. I have also shot 3/8 steel out of it without any problems. For a while this was my EDC. It has since not been shot for a while as I am currently working on getting better with pickle forks.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

slingshot makers should post something everybody understands the size of in the picture for purposes of being able to tell the size of the shooter like a u.s.dollar bill or a can of coca-cola or a soda in general it would make things much easier,this was posted in response to nobodos post


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

The dog in the background is a half chiouwa, half west highland terrier mix. loyal, energetic and strong dog, and is a very good retriever of birds. But, he is small. I usually try to put something common in the pic to show the size of the slingshot but I know on the aplusslingshots website Perry used to have a video of himself shooting it. I agree that there should be added objects maybe even a ruler in the pics during marketing of slingshots. If it shows just the slingshot or hand, everybodies hand is different in size and in this case dog


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> I didnt realize how bad of a picture I took. I didnt know I was going to write a review otherwise I wouldve trimmed the rubber and polished the slingshot. This one spent some time in my pocket awhile back because of how comfortable it is to carry, thats when I snatched up a squirrel with single tapered therabandgold.


Well I have heard of hand models...but never a dog's butt model...LOL!!!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

For size reference, dog butt aside.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

they feel a lot bigger than they are i think that speaks well for the A plus design


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

The design is good, I've had heavy double theraband gold on this setup before and works well with even large ammo. I think I only went through 1 bandset with this shooting bb's, I prefer larger ammo


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Here's another, unfortunately this was stolen from me but was sweet nonetheless


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I made up another BB band set yesterday and was rather disappointed while shooting BBs, they would not penetrate the soda can. Looks like I need to shorted the bands a bit.


----------



## Swampdonkey (Jan 28, 2015)

I read this post and checked A + sling shots website and was very impressed and couldn't resist ordering an original dandy BB shooter in red oak. Now its hurry up and wait for it to get here.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

They are fun to shoot. I think I will take mine with me this weekend when I go riding my ATV.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks guys!! We try to do pics and info. as good as we can, but we always are trying to do better. Our original BB Shooter was designed for multi-grips on purpose. For light BB shooting the small thumb divot is liked by many, but the "ring finger" and middle around the waist is perfect even for heavier bands and ammo. It's always been one of the most versatile slingshots we make!! Well done John and thanks for the post!!


----------

